# Can I setup wifi using Alliance broadband?



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 8, 2011)

Hello,

I have been using Alliance broadband since the last 4 years and I am very much satisfied with their service. I have 256kbps unlimited connection for which I am paying Rs.550 per month with taxes. The local cable operator have provided a LAN cable which I insert into the LAN port of my desktop for the connection to work. There is no separate cable modem for me.

Now I want to setup wi-fi in my home using my existing internet connection. Can I do the same using the Alliance connection? Also, which wireless modem should I go for? My budget for the modem is Rs.2000.

Thanks.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 8, 2011)

Yes you can, its pretty easy too. You will need Wi-fi Modem, get any of budget ones you find that has Wi-Fi n . Also do give a password after you set it up.

Follow the steps here-

PChucks Network: Setting Up A WiFi LAN


----------



## ico (Apr 8, 2011)

you don't have to go for a "modem" in this case, instead you have to go for a "Wifi router"


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks. So should I buy a router or a modem? Which brand and type to buy?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 9, 2011)

Get router.
Firstly, what is budget you have  for it.?


and remember no matter which brand,model, price range you buy, get a Wi-fi router that has 'n' standard. These are fastest available today.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 10, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Get router.
> Firstly, what is budget you have  for it.?
> 
> 
> and remember no matter which brand,model, price range you buy, get a Wi-fi router that has 'n' standard. These are fastest available today.



Rs.2000 is the budget.

How about this?

*cgi.ebay.in/Belkin-Basic-N150-Wire...tDomain_203&hash=item2562b824be#ht_3146wt_922

BTW, interesting signature you have there.


----------

